# Lake Como



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Well into the planning stages for our July run down to Rimini stopping at places here and there on the way and of course the trip back too.

As well as Lake Garda about which I previously asked in November last year, we are considering a couple of days in and around Lake Como. From what I can tell the Como campsites seem pretty tight or with ever so small pitches etc & given we have a 9 mtr MH seem out of bounds for us. I have had a look at the wild camping and 'Aires' but they don't seem to exist around Como.

Would welcome thoughts on where we might consider for overnighting etc.

Cheers Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah!! You need to head for Camping Europa in Menaggio. It is truly the Fawlty Towers of campsites. Scroll down my blog to the section titled "*Meeting El Presidento (well his Spooks anyway)".* 
*https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2011/italy 

*Your right, its not so motorhome friendly but worth a visit. You might struggle to get such a large van on there but it would be worth a go just for the experience. Actually I kind of liked it. 

Have fun with the ferries across to Bellagio as well. The timetables are impossible to work out.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There are a few 'off grid' places in Como.


We used a carpark in the Cernobbio district a few years ago, but purely as a transit overnighter. You would have to satisfy yourself whether you'd fit in though as its not that big but you might be able to park across two spaces in the middle bit...


45.83861 9.06162


Theres also a carpark by the Aeroclub overlooking the lake that is used by Motorhomes, you might get lucky and get a spot there, streetview shows a few long vans parkd up but not used that one myself before...


45.81418 9.07017


Pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll second Barry's suggestion!

We stayed there for a couple of days and got a small pitch among the "shacks" which I think were rented out by the day. The owner was quite a character.

It's so handy for staying a couple of days taking the passenger ferries (get day tickets) across to Varenna and Bellagio which are lovely. It took us three goes to get back from Varenna to Menaggio as we kept getting on the wrong ferries - the staff didn't understand our bad Italian/English and they didn't have logical route numbers!

Steve


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ah!! You need to head for Camping Europa in Menaggio. It is truly the Fawlty Towers of campsites. Scroll down my blog to the section titled "*Meeting El Presidento (well his Spooks anyway)".*
> *https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2011/italy
> 
> *.


Barry, you're a laugh a minute. Going to print, when?? You might make a million!:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Barry, you're a laugh a minute. Going to print, when?? You might make a million!:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


Thanks Viv. 

I did ask MMM if they were interested in me writing for them but I think they thought I was a bit bonkers and declined. Their loss.


----------

